# Lillebaby or Tula?



## Alicia Brown (Feb 11, 2015)

I like that Lillebaby is cheaper and you can do outward facing carries. But Tula looks so basic and comfortable. Which should I get?


----------



## lacicolleen (May 31, 2013)

Hi Alicia. I've never used a Lillebaby but I will say that we *love* our Tula- seriously cannot say enough good things about how easy it is to use and how much its just wonderful for a fussy baby. We have it, a ring sling and a woven and 98 percent of the time we use the Tula. If little man won't sleep at night, its often the only thing that will work. We've used it on hikes, at the grocery store, everywhere. Its the only way our occasional babysitter can get our son to calm down and nap. I've heard that outward facing isn't quite as important and may even be a little overstimulating for some babies. DS will turn his head some to look around him, but doesn't seem bothered by the fact that he's facing in. And you can always do back carries when they're a bit older. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## DaliaJesse (Jun 19, 2015)

Tula is good. We are using it. Easy to use, can be used from newborn to toddler, we can use it both sides front and back carry and one more important benefit is easy to put on and take off.


----------



## denik11 (Oct 9, 2015)

i think Tula is better


----------



## DarinBlount (Oct 6, 2015)

Even I found Tula to be better.


----------



## nwlove (Jul 26, 2014)

I love my Tula. I am very petite, with back problems and really appreciate the padding and sturdy waist. My husband is a 6'4" linebacker and it fits him as well. I also love how easy it is to put on solo, and it is really well made - the fabric, stitching, hardware and small details like the built in elastics to roll up the excessive amount of strapping when it's adjusted to my size. I somewhat wish it could front carry, but the aforementioned features were more important to me.


----------



## pansori (Oct 23, 2015)

My husband is the baby wearer, and we have a Lillebaby. I chose it because our baby is very tiny, and I did not have to buy the insert. He seems to like it pretty well, but putting it on is kind of cumbersome. More often than not I have to help him in it. The straps are very long, and look like they would fit people of varying sizes. We bought the kind that has more back support, and he said that he feels the weight is very evenly distributed. It's very nice, we are pleased with the purchase, but if it was something for me I would probably go for something more basic.


----------



## TamTingLeong (Nov 3, 2015)

tula is def better


----------



## Greys0n (Dec 2, 2015)

tulke is much better


----------



## hfranco (Feb 3, 2016)

Didymos! I love mine! 

H x


----------



## HelloSweetie619 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a Tula and I love it! So comfortable and easy. 

I would suggest trying on one of each at a baby wearing group and go from there.


----------



## BlessedBeyondMeasure (Mar 14, 2016)

I agree - not an easy decision! As I was going back and forth between a couple carrier options I found this article and it was very helpful in my final decision :smile: http://momstheglue.com/baby-wrap-carriers-oh-what-a-wonderful-decision/


----------



## Lesbihonestmama (Mar 31, 2016)

Both are great carriers, but if you haven't already, I would find either a local babywearing group or a local store that sells them and try them on. 

I know our local Babywearing International chapter has a lending library where if you pay $30 for the year, you can try out a different carrier every month. They also offer help on helping you figure out basic carrier information for ring slings, buckle carriers (like Tulas and Lillebabys), woven wraps, and others. 

The great thing about Tula though, is that they really retain their value, so you could likely sell it close to what you paid for it.


----------



## sarahdawes (Mar 5, 2016)

Definitely the Tula!


----------

